# Searching Hay/Haylage (Taunton)



## jj1966 (24 May 2013)

Does anyone have any for sale in taunton/wellington area, can uplift small bales but would need big bales delivered. Thank you in advance.


----------



## StormyGale (24 May 2013)

How many are u looking for ?


----------



## abitodd (24 May 2013)

West Somerset feeds near Bishop's Lydeard has good quality small bale hay for £5.
I also have a number for lovely small bale haylage near Timberscombe/Minehead again at £5 per bale.PM me if that is not too far.


----------



## jj1966 (24 May 2013)

Thank you for response, sadly £5.00 too expensive for the amount I go through a day if its small bales.


----------

